

Ask HN: I'm trying to find a demo video of a text editor on a tablet - scied

I saw a demo video not that long ago (within six months?), probably on HN.  Someone (the developer?) was demoing, on a tablet I am pretty sure, an interface for document editing where you could highlight quotes, drag them around, insert annotations, and do a bunch of sorting of these things.&#60;p&#62;I remember it being interesting and can't find it anywhere.
======
tree_of_item
Was it this? <http://liquidtext.net/demos/>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4401550>

~~~
scied
Yes! Thank you!

